# Route Though Luxembourg Fuel



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Evening All,

I've heard that the fuel is cheaper in Luxembourg, is this true? :roll: As we are heading to Aushwich would a route through make it worth a detour or, would we be adding extra miles needlessly. 8O 

Has anybody been though Luxembourg for fuel.............. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

most definitely chepaer. We've stopped on the road down from Brussels theough Lux - big service area just over the border. On the Mosel heading downstream into Germany near there are several garages just before the border :idea: about 10km before Trier.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We went to Trier last year a fell upon what Bognormike is saying. Came off the motorway and there was the whole section of the street dedicated to petrol stations. Absolute bargain.

regards

Karen


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Guys,

Now to look for a route through..........

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Hi

From my experiments in Luxemobourg, fuel was the same price on the motorway as off it. Also, cigarettes were the same price in "local" shops as at the motorway services.

Here is the present fuel price at the BP service area at Capellen.

Russell

http://www.aral.de/toolserver/retaileurope/currentPrice.do?categoryId=4001412&contentId=58694

Based on a poor 1.10 euro to the pound, diesel in Luxembourg is about 87p per litre.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

While there is no doubt that fuel is cheaper in Luxembourg and assuming you are travelling from Calais then Viamichelin says a direct route to Auschwitz comes in at 1430kms whereas going via Luxembourg it is 140 kms more.
Never was good at sums, you'll have to work that one out yourself. :wink: 

Of course if you're planning to visit somewhere in the Luxembourg region then its a no brainer.

Pete


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

We travel down the eastern side of France a couple of times a year and always go via Belgium / Luxembourg and then back into France near Metz.

Travelling from Calais this route is toll free and motorway virtually all the way; plus when you hit Luxembourg diesel is about 0.90 per litre (was in Feb anyway).

When using Via Michelin be sure to play about with the settings, i,e. Favour Motorways; Allow Border Crossings; Avoid Tolls; Quickest; Shortest; Economical etc. - it's amazing the variation on routes you can get by doingt this.

Have fun!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Fuel*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> From my experiments in Luxemobourg, fuel was the same price on the motorway as off it. Also, cigarettes were the same price in "local" shops as at the motorway services.
> 
> ...


I think that in Belgium, Luxembourg and (possibly) France the price of Tobacco is controlled by law and the price is actually stamped on the end of 200 cigs & 500g baccy packs. The only "negotiation" is in the "exchange rate" outlets offer you if you pay with sterling cash - it is miraculously about 10-15% better than even using a Nationwide no charges card.

I wonder what they do with all those small denomination foreign notes?

Edit added.
http://www.day-tripper.net/tobacco-in-luxembourg.html

Edit#2 further addition
http://www.day-tripper.net/drive-fuel-prices.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Fuel*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> From my experiments in Luxemobourg, fuel was the same price on the motorway as off it. Also, cigarettes were the same price in "local" shops as at the motorway services.
> 
> ...


To fill an 80 litre tank with 75 litres that is £22.50 Cheaper than the UK Average for Diesel.

If you have a 100litre tank, that is £30 or more!.

TM


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi
Just as people have being saying it is no point unless you want to go via Luxembourg. If you do, just north of Luxembourg is the Mosel area and well worth a few days, extremely nice.
As regards the fuel prices, we just got back 2 weeks ago and obviously prices are changing because of the price of oil.
25 Jan Luxembourg was .916
France at the same time was 1.06
10 March France was 1.12
10 March Belguim was 1.06
6 March Germany was 1.15

Remember in France supermarkets can be 10/15 cents per litre cheaper than the garages but not always, you have to look around.
Derek


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Lux is well beautiful and way cheap - and more than well worth a visit.


----------

